# mud motor plans



## roadkill280

does anybody have any mud motor plans in long tail or short tail plans you could let me see.


----------



## nashua fisherman

im in the final proccesses of designing my own longtail.
do you intend to use an actual mud motor prop? what size engine? most direct drive mud motors ive seen under 9hp use 4" pitch props and remeber mud motr props run counter-clockwise and cost over $100.
if you plan on using a conventional prop(some like nissan and tohatsu run clockwise) you can turn your engine around and use gears or pulleys to compensate for over/under proping. ill post a drawing of my current idea. it uses a peice of 4-1/2" x 1-3/4" rectangle tubing, a peice of 7/8" tubing for the tiller handle(fits most twist throttles) and whatever size tube you need for the shaft. most mud motor props use 3/4-10 thread. youll also need bushings/bearings and seals. you can get alot of the parts from mcmaster.com. cheapest source for metal ive found is Speedy Metals Online Industrial Metal Supply. use a 4140 cold rolled presision ground shaft. heres so picture to inspire you.---tom


----------



## sparkbr

The only bad part about running a standard 3 blade prop is when you hit rocks, stumps, or anything else submerged, the prop's blade strikes the object almost square where as with the 2 blade mud motor props have such a helix on the blades that it just lifts the prop off the object and sustains little damage. I ran a 20hp mudd buddy on my 16' Lowe for about 6 years and loved it. The only complaint I ever had was when you finally did get the boat stuck, it was really stuck, and you'd better have a few other prople around to help you get it back into water deep enough to float. lol. I actually completely beached the boat more than once running up shallow creeks a little too fast.


----------



## joepowe8

I just bought a set from Mad Mud Motor plans on ebay. They were $30 shipped. Seem to be pretty inclusive. Just have to come up with a couple hundred dollars to buy some parts. https://cgi.ebay.com/mad-long-tailed-mud-motor-plans-duck-boat-hunters_W0QQitemZ320435414851QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9b706743


----------



## roadkill280

thanks for the help guys.i have a pancake 22 horse kohler i thought would make a good motor for the power.i just did not know where to go from there.brad you built a big boat?is it a big jon boat by any chance?thanks guys and keep on helping.


----------



## sparkbr

roadkill280 said:


> thanks for the help guys.i have a pancake 22 horse kohler i thought would make a good motor for the power.i just did not know where to go from there.brad you built a big boat?is it a big jon boat by any chance?thanks guys and keep on helping.



Roadkill, yeah, it's styled after a jon boat. Completely open inside except for a deck and a console, but built with a .190" bottom and .125" sides/floor.


----------



## DAN

joepowe8 said:


> I just bought a set from Mad Mud Motor plans on ebay. They were $30 shipped. Seem to be pretty inclusive. Just have to come up with a couple hundred dollars to buy some parts. https://cgi.ebay.com/mad-long-tailed-mud-motor-plans-duck-boat-hunters_W0QQitemZ320435414851QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9b706743



would you be willing to part with those plans by any chance? if not no biggie, im looking into making a mud motor myself.


----------

